# Heel pain or Plantar Fasciitis



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Folks

Having seen the recent post on sciatica which I also have suffered with for 30 plus years I wondered if anybody suffers with heel pain or Plantar Fascitis to give its correct name. 

I am suffering with my second bout which has lasted about 2 years and wondered if anybody has any tips on how to manage it. I never walk barefoot and always wear inserts in shoes but I am getting a bit fed up with it now.

Jan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Are you sure its Plantar Fascitis that you have ( i assume you have been diagnosed by a doctor) and not a heel spur?

My wife was diagnosed with the latter but this was found not to be the case when she went back and had an xray. 

She has been told that theres nothing they can really do so she has to live with it. Its not too bad at the moment and we still like walking but it can be painfull if she stands too long.

She has found some confort in soft heel inserts for her shoes.

Phill


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Phil

My doctor recommended the first time that I saw a podiatrist which I did. It was her that said it was Plantar Fasciitis and told me how to manage it and it got better after about 3 months.

I must admit I have never had it x-rayed so perhaps I should.

Jan


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

yes i do suffer take a look at this

http://www.parishandbell.co.uk/home.shtml

Dave


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

It would be very rare (in my experience - NOT medical opinion) for PF to last 2 years continuosly.
I run a lot & have had a couple of bouts - I've found that the only real remedy is complete rest - i.e. spending as much time as possible with the wieght off, and then I added quite a few ower leg stretches to my Yoga routine - now not had a bout for about 18 months & running 3-5 miles every other day.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

The trouble is I am not good at resting. The first year I stopped walking completely and consequently started to put on weight. I am now walking again and being very careful about shoes I wear as I know that can aggravate it.

I have researched it extensively on the web and know that rest is the answer but I just wondered what others do.

Jan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jan

I have been suffering with PF most of this year I have found that wearing crocs really helps it and if I have to wear proper shoes I use a memory foam heel thingy. Putting feet up whenever I sit down also helps. It's blooming painful I know that  


Jacquie


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

Its funny you are the second person to mention wearing crocs helps their PF I will have to get myself a pair.

Will chat with you at NY about it.

Jan


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Jan I to suffer from plantar fascitis.What I do before getting out of bed is to bend my toes back and hold for about 30 secs do this about 5 times to start with.Another good idea is to use a rolling pin.Just roll the bottom of your foot until you feel it ease of.There are loads of good free ideas on line so dont touch the pay ones.Type plantar fascitis into google.Good luck .John.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hubby has PF and used this gel Pernaton Gel. He used it for a week and he don't complain now, so it must be better.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I suffered for years from this having a job which involved being on my feet all day. Finally diagnosed by specialist and x-rays and had steroid injections into both heels. Takes time to work but now no pain at all! It is important that the needle is put in the exact spot and not just by guesswork as one had to be done again later by another consultant. Also had them for golf elbow to great effect. Depends who you get, the guy who did mine was also a sports injury specialist. Cost me £120 but worth it. I also wear gel arch supports which I find very helpful as I was told that the pressure excerted by fallen arches damages the tendons and they can chrystalise on the heel causing 'spurs'
Hope this helps,

Graham


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Graham I had a friend who had steroid injections for PF. Apparently the injections were extremely painful and in the end they didn't work so I didn't want to go down that route but pleased to hear they worked for you.

Jan


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

toojo said:


> What I do before getting out of bed is to bend my toes back and hold for about 30 secs do this about 5 times to start with.Another good idea is to use a rolling pin.Just roll the bottom of your foot until you feel it ease of.


Thanks John I will try that as well as everything else that is being recommended.

Nora I had not heard of Pernaton gel before but I am willing to give it a try.

Jan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I suffered with Plantar Fascitis, also known as policemans heel, a couple of years ago

mine was caused by a heel insert I have to put in my shoe as my left leg is slightly shorter than the right one :? 

as the manufacturer had changed the insert was longer than the others, I took anti-inflamatory's and bought a pair of ortho heels

I think that once they had sorted the insert out it righted itself 

I did find the ortho heels good though although they are quite expensive,when I needed some more, I tried the Boots ones as they were a bit cheaper and they were just as good, they realign your foot so that you are walking correctly and can help in back and knee pain sometimes

hope you get it sorted soon Its very painful.

Anne


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, me too! I have had this problem for several years in my "gammy" leg. I already wear orthotic footware so cannot get a better fit. I spoke to my GP and he said that there is a cure but I would not like it as I lead an active life style. What's the cure then" I asked. "Total rest for several weeks keeping your foot off the ground" he said so I just get on and ignore it.

I was wondering if there was some soft of jap they could put into the stinging area to stop it but Doc didn't seem keen of following this up.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> I was wondering if there was some soft of jap they could put into the stinging area to stop it but Doc didn't seem keen of following this up.


Yes they can give you a steroid injection but I think you have to be very desperate because the injection is supposed to be really painful and doesn't always work.

Jan


----------

